# Fish Tacos & Garlic Shrimp  aka...  Tacos de Pescado ~ Camarones Al Mojo de Ajo



## thirdeye (Sep 10, 2020)

This is one of my favorite combinations... the shrimp are marinated in  garlic, salt, pepper, poblano chile powder, vinegar, lime juice and olive oil for a couple of hours.  If you go longer, just omit the lime juice until 10 minutes before grilling. I deep fried the flounder in a seasoned corn meal mix.  And the tacos had  radish, red onion, cabbage, cilantro and aioli style sauce with poblano powder.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 10, 2020)

Wow, great plate of food!
Those shrimp look excellent, hell yeah.
Flounder, now that is some awesome fish for tacos.

Nice cook.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 10, 2020)

Awesome tacos! Topings are perfect! I could eat a meal like that for weeks and not get tired of it!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 10, 2020)

Looks amazing. Love those shrimp and flounder is excellent too.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 10, 2020)

I love fish taco.
Never had flounder.  Prefer dolphin (Mahi Mahi) as it it very neutral.



thirdeye said:


> This is one of my favorite combinations... the shrimp are marinated in  garlic, salt, pepper, poblano chile powder, vinegar, lime juice and olive oil for a couple of hours.  If you go longer, just omit the lime juice until 10 minutes before grilling.
> ...


I never marinate any fresh water fish or seafood in vinegar or citrus juice (acid) for longer than 5 minutes unless going for ceviche. Acidic changes the texture very quickly.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 10, 2020)

tacos look awesome! But man those shrimp...wow! Very nice 

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 11, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I love fish taco.
> Never had flounder.  Prefer dolphin (Mahi Mahi) as it it very neutral.
> 
> I never marinate any fresh water fish or seafood in vinegar or citrus juice (acid) for longer than 5 minutes unless going for ceviche. Acidic changes the texture very quickly.



Fish tacos are wonderful.  A couple of years ago I spent 2 weeks in San Diego and must have had 6 different varieties, even the fast food version of Rubio's. 

The acetic acid in vinegar and citric acid from lime is mostly for a flavor pop,  it can preserve the color of seafood,  but you are correct.... it gives a headstart on breaking down the protein in the shrimp.  So....,They cook faster, and to a lower internal temp but remain super juicy and have a nice crunch.  The amounts in this recipe are tiny  compared to a South American  ceviche  or a  Kinilaw from the Philippines.  You can use rice wine vinegar which is milder.

If you do a wrapped finish on your smoked ribs, (especially if you use the brown sugar or fruit nectar) try a drizzle of rice wine vinegar in the foil pouch. It knocks the sweetness off the sugars, and adds a pop.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 11, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> ...
> The acetic acid in vinegar and citric acid from lime is mostly for a flavor pop,  it can preserve the color of seafood,  but you are correct.... it gives a headstart on breaking down the protein in the shrimp.  So....,They cook faster, and to a lower internal temp but remain super juicy and have a nice crunch.  The amounts in this recipe are tiny  compared to a South American  ceviche  or a  Kinilaw from the Philippines.  You can use rice wine vinegar which is milder.
> 
> If you do a wrapped finish on your smoked ribs, (especially if you use the brown sugar or fruit nectar) try a drizzle of rice wine vinegar in the foil pouch. It knocks the sweetness off the sugars, and adds a pop.


Ah, you like the snap.
I don't like the texture of a partially marinated (ceviche) seafood that is cooked.
I love Caribbean style ceviche (especially conch) 

I don't wrap ribs, but good tip for those that do sweet wrap with sugars or fruit juice.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 12, 2020)

I’m not a big fan of shrimp, but I would definitely try one of those.  Nice job!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 12, 2020)

I could eat my body weight in those shrimp. Looking good!
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Sep 13, 2020)

That looks amazing!  Nailed the presentation too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2020)

Muy excellente!
Al


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks for all the accolades, AND the ride on the Carousel!!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 13, 2020)

That is on my try list. Nice!!


----------



## forktender (Sep 13, 2020)

Damn!!! The Mexican foodies have sure upped the game in the last few months.
I'm a self admitted Mexican food junky, that all looks amazing.


----------



## xray (Sep 14, 2020)

What a beautiful looking plate and tacos. I too could eat my body weight in shrimp. Very nicely done!


----------

